# Tablet



## Thunder_pants (Feb 22, 2009)

Thinking about getting a tablet. I was wondering about how sizes affect scale drawing, what's compatible with XP, and what seems to give you the biggest bang for your buck. Also, what program do you think is the easiest to work with? I have OC and was planning to use that, mainly.


----------



## el-noxitano (Mar 13, 2009)

Size doesn't really effect drawing as your hand never moves from the center of the tablet - though if you are a traditional artist used to large, sweeping strokes you might find it easier with a bigger tablet. I've had the 4x6 and 6x8 and haven't noticed any massive difference except physical size. Wacoms are your best bet, worth every cent and compatible with XP and Vista (if your driver is incompatable with either you can download the appropriate one off their site). Plus with a wacom you don't have to replace batteries in your pen - I found this a massive hassle with a couple of my other tablets. 

I have only used OC once but it should be sweet with a wacom. I primarily use photoshop but they're generally good with all the painting programs. I'd reccomend a wacom bamboo fun for just starting out, this does everything. I had a graphire back in the day and it's the new equivalent to that. Though Intuos has more pressure and is better for getting that painty style, you can still achieve it on the bamboo with few problems.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 14, 2009)

What's the difference between bamboo and bamboo fun?

If you can get your hands on paint tool sai, it's an orgasmic program to use.


----------



## el-noxitano (Mar 14, 2009)

Bamboo has no eraser on the end, comes with no mouse and has no bundled software. As far as I can see it's cheaper too. I thought there was a reason I would steer clear of it but it has the same pressure and is cheaper so it would be a nice little asset (considering my first tablet had no eraser on the pen, and i never ever use the mouse).

And Paint tool Sai is very nice, agreed. For windows.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 15, 2009)

Hmm..my tablet's got a random crack in it today (towards the bottom, doesn't seem to be affecting anything and my pen doesn't get caught in it 'cause it's so far down) so I do think I'll be investing in a new one soon.. 

I wish you could use different tablet pens with different tablets if they were from the same company, 'cause I looove the eraser and mouse for my wacom ;; and since I'm used to them I don't think I could bare to part~


----------



## el-noxitano (Mar 16, 2009)

XDD, I never really got the eraser, eh? I mean, I use it, but I guess I just got used to selecting the eraser tool with the pen tip.....I don't find it precise enough sometimes either. But yes, they should make all the pens work across the board - I recently replaced my Graphire with an intuos because my pen for it was dying  and it was so expensive to replace that I just got a whole new tablet.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 22, 2009)

The standard Bamboo has an eraser, because thats what I recently bought. No mouse, but who needs one when you've likely already got one attached to your computer?

I've tried a large and a small tablet now, and I prefer the smaller one. A hell of a lot more accurate, and just nice to use.

The only thing that bugs me is the pen. How can a pen have no battery? Where does the power come from? I took my pen apart to find out, and inside it is a tiny pentagram. I believe this to be the power source. This is actually the same way a Pentium processor works, hence the name.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 22, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Where does the power come from?


Magnetic field induction loop  sorry to spoil your joke


----------



## Smelge (Mar 22, 2009)

WITCHCRAFT!


----------

